# Motorcyclists unfairly stopped



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Motorcyclists unfairly stopped

*12 comments* | Add a comment

Telegram.com - A product of the Worcester Telegram & Gazette



















On July 15, I encountered a motorcycle roadblock in Sterling at the junction of Route 62 and Route 140. About 10 uniformed officers were pulling over every motorcycle going in any direction. Not a single officer was in the road directing traffic, so commuting ground to a halt.

I asked, "What have I done to be pulled over?" Their answer, "Nothing yet." I then asked, "Why have I been pulled over?" "A motorcycle safety check," the policeman said. Along with every single motorcyclist traveling those roads, I had to hand over my driver's license and registration. They proceeded to write my information down and photographed my bike and license plate. How this is part of a safety check is beyond my comprehension. What are they going to do with the photographs?

The safety test was a simple inspection of front and rear directionals, headlights, brake lights and roadworthy tires. A friend who owns a stock Honda was told he was missing a headlight. He had to explain to the officer that one of the headlights was for low beam only, the other was for high beam. A bit more training would go a long way toward a real safety check.

I choose to drive a two-wheeled vehicle, so this puts me in a category or class that is being discriminated against. I'm not being pulled over randomly or based on individual merit. Simply put, it's profiling.

What's next? Pulling over everyone who drives a Mustang?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe if they lost the "loud pipes save lives" mentality, everyone could live without having their fillings jarred loose in their head.

I dropped $45 for a decibel meter at Radio Shack and I've taken to writing noise violations for the non compliant pipes. Fuck em.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Nightstalker said:


> Motorcyclists unfairly stopped
> 
> *12 comments* | Add a comment
> 
> ...


Oh, boo fricken who


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## Ranger83 (May 16, 2006)

Humans are at the top of the food chain. 
Motorcyclists are at the bottom of the food chain.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ranger83 said:


> Humans are at the top of the food chain.
> Motorcyclists are at the bottom of the food chain.


 Illegals, polititions and lawyers are the very bottom though.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

So you bought a sound meter at Radio Shack. Is the same one you use for a breathalyzer test. I read some where that you had to be 50 feet from the vehicle and the meter could not exceed 80 DBH? Or something. So what is the test criterion or does it matter?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> So you bought a sound meter at Radio Shack. Is the same one you use for a breathalyzer test. I read some where that you had to be 50 feet from the vehicle and the meter could not exceed 80 DBH? Or something. So what is the test criterion or does it matter?


Uhhhh, no it's not the same as a BT machine, not even close.

50 feet, 82db's on a road 45mph or under, 86db limit on a road where the speed limit is greater than 45. You'd be surprised at how loud some of these things are at idle. Gave it a go on Sunday just to test it out. Works good!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> Uhhhh, no it's not the same as a BT machine, not even close.
> 
> 50 feet, 82db's on a road 45mph or under, 86db limit on a road where the speed limit is greater than 45. You'd be surprised at how loud some of these things are at idle. Gave it a go on Sunday just to test it out. Works good!


Johnny where are you... I'll come by this weekend.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

"What’s next? Pulling over everyone who drives a Mustang?"

Possibly, until I locate a well maintained fastback, and i'm in a position to commandeer a vehicle.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

*Chapter 90: Section 7U. Motorcycles; maximum sound levels*
Section 7U. No person shall operate a motorcycle intended for use on the highways of the commonwealth and registered under the provisions of section two of chapter ninety at any time or under any condition of grade, load, acceleration or deceleration in such a manner as to exceed eighty-two decibels when operated within a speed zone of forty-five miles per hour or less, or in such a manner as to exceed eighty-six decibels when operated within a speed zone of over forty-five miles per hour measured at fifty feet using the prescribed highway vehicle sound level measurement procedure.
No person shall operate a motorcycle intended for use off the highways of the commonwealth and registered under the provisions of section twenty-two of chapter ninety B at any time that exceeds one hundred and three decibels measured at twenty inches, or one-half meter, using the prescribed stationary vehicle sound level measurement procedure. For enforcement purposes a tolerance of plus two decibels shall be applied to all measured sound levels of in-use vehicles to provide for variances in equipment calibration, measurement site characteristics and measurement techniques. 
"I dropped $45 for a decibel meter at Radio Shack and I've taken to writing noise violations for the non compliant pipes. Fuck em."

The first paragraph that JohnnyLaw is using is for motorcycles riding by a microphone attached to an approval calibrated meter. The second paragraph is for stationary testing of 103 decibels, again with prescribed highway procedure and calibrated equipment. I don't think Radio Shack comes close to DOT specs. If I am wrong with this post there is no doubt someone will set me straight. As they should..


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I use the reasonableness standard. If you have pipes or an exhaust on your vehicle and are being an ass, you joined the team. But if your an enthusist that simply can restrain yourself from romping the throttle just to get attention downtown and are respectful then I will generally leave you alone.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

90-16 states "No person operating a motor vehicle shall sound a bell, horn, or other device nor in any manner operate such motor vehicle so as to make a harsh, OBJECTIONABLE, or unreasonable noise".

New motorcyles are sold in compliance with proper mufflers and baffles to stay within guidelines. Most loud pipes are aftermarket add ons, prohibited also under 90-16 for "altering" the exhaust from the catalytic back. "*No person shall operate a motor vehicle on any way which motor vehicle is equipped (1) with a muffler from which the baffle plates, screens or other original internal parts have been removed and not replaced; or (2) with an exhaust system which has been modified in a manner which will amplify or increase the noise emitted by the exhaust.* "

Per Sheft the reasonableness standard for this is the same manner as judging window tint is in excess of the limits prior to testing with a tint meter.


----------



## Easton (Apr 16, 2003)

Johnny Law said:


> Maybe if they lost the "loud pipes save lives" mentality, everyone could live without having their fillings jarred loose in their head.
> 
> I dropped $45 for a decibel meter at Radio Shack and I've taken to writing noise violations for the non compliant pipes. Fuck em.


Your kidding me right, you dont have anything better to do than purchase your own decibel meter and "fuck em." Must be real busy where you work, and yes the loud pipes save lives, your fillings get jarred loose and you look for the sorce then you dont hit them. Leave riders alone.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Let's be Objective folks...

I've been riding Bikes *and* enforcing CMVI both for over two decades now.

If we're talking a group (10?) of Police Officers making *EVERY* motorcycle pull over for a "safety inspection", then I have a problem with that as a cop. What reason would a municipal agency want to pull over _Everybody_ riding a motorcycle from "Loud-pipe Larry" on his Harley, to "Couch-on-wheels Cindy" on her Gold Wing?

As a rider I would have drove to the station and had a very benevolent chat with the powers that be. This would be subsequent to my complying with the directions of the officers at the roadblock. I can certainly see the public safety impact of DUI roadblocks but this seems a little gay...
:wow:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

What was interesting was the presence of RMV Inspectors with the same badge and patch as the old RMV PD. They had the Db meters.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Easton said:


> Your kidding me right, you dont have anything better to do than purchase your own decibel meter and "fuck em." Must be real busy where you work, and yes the loud pipes save lives, your fillings get jarred loose and you look for the sorce then you dont hit them. Leave riders alone.


I have plenty of better things to do, I'm not doing them when I pull over a douche on a loud bike, am I. Unlike most places in Assachusetts, my city passed an override, saving 9 people. We are swimming in personnel, therefore I can pick and choose what I'm going to enforce, such as quality of life issues like this.

Why should I endure listening to some shitass motorcycle because the rider swapped out the pipes to fulfill some wet dream? For the record, I've owned many bikes over the last 20 years and never felt the need to put straight pipes on, but I get it that many NDF's don't see bikes at all.


----------

